# 10 acres to hunt pike county



## elasseter3030 (May 28, 2009)

I have 10 acres to hunt in pike cnty please let me no if interested. hard woods creek and most of the pines have been cleared. and there is a strip of powerlines. great place for bow hunting. $250 per person or will negotiate.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2009)

Where in pike county and what are you asking to hunt it. Guessing it to be one member club


----------



## elasseter3030 (May 28, 2009)

for bow hunting you could get about 3 people on it. or 2 for rifle not asking much at all. i just want the land to be put to use. u are welcome to take a look at the land and make an offer on how much u think it is worth to hunt. but last year i killed a very nice 11 pointer off of it along wit 2 does. and i know there are some very big dear on the property.


----------



## elasseter3030 (May 28, 2009)

the land is located up off of hagens mnt off of pitts rd


----------



## satchmo (May 28, 2009)

Pm for lease price


----------



## elasseter3030 (May 28, 2009)

please contact me for price will negotiate.  $250 per person.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 28, 2009)

10 acres ?


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 6, 2013)

You still hunting this tract? Are you currently hunting with anyone else? Turkey and deer?


----------



## bltracker (Mar 15, 2014)

*pike co. 10 acres*

Is land for lease for 2014 - 2015 if so I'm interested call steve at 4048225904 or email at btrackingbigbucks@yahoo.com thanks.


----------



## bltracker (May 31, 2014)

please delete wasting my time


----------



## larrybr (May 31, 2014)

*10 acres pike county*

I can do $300 for the season


----------



## larrybr (Jun 4, 2014)

What is it with all the no replies. Are these ads for real or just old news


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jun 4, 2014)

*post*

This post is 5 years old I wish they would delete all the post on this section at the end of each year and let new post be put on beginning in January. There are to many old post to dig through just to find out its no good anymore.


----------

